# New To Making A Brew



## hoppysbarandgrill (8/7/12)

Hello to all,

I have just started to make my first cider brew and im lost, I made a mix with black rock cider, a number 20 malt plus booster and 7.2 litres of non preserved apple juice, after 3 days it seemed a little flat so i gave it a stir and little bubbles started working. I did a read on day 5 the gravity was 1.010, it started at 1.050. It seems still a little lifeless and i had a little tatse and it was a bit sout/bitter is this because it only just starting. i was also thinking about putting in what my local brew fella says is a number 5 yeast and making a yeast starter with that to boost it along i wish to make a draught cider. I intend to make this a life long passion as i just brewed a ginger beer and the bug has bit me so if anyone can help this raw as an uncooked prawn brewer id appreciate all advice.

Cheers Hopper


----------



## glenwal (8/7/12)

At 1.010 its probably done (though hard to tell without knowing exactly what #20 booster is, and knowing how much you added.

What do you mean by lifeless - if you are talking about the airlock i would suggest you try searching for either airlock or kittens.

Was the spoon you used to stir it sanitised (note clean and sanitised are two different things). If not, the sour taste may be due to an infection. It generally not a good idea to open or put anything into your brew once you've started.

I assume your LHBS guy said US-05 yeast (not #5 yeast)? If so, then thats pretty good advice.

Do you mean dry cider, not draught cider? Draught beer is beer served on tap - not a particular style (don't get me started on Carlton Draught marketing BS)


----------



## DarkFaerytale (8/7/12)

Glen W said:


> i would suggest you try searching for either airlock or kittens.



gold.

there's a rule of thumb alot of the new players go by, when you think it might be finished do a gravity check with your hydrometer once a day, and if it's the same over 3 days, she's done. like Glen said, at 1.010 most likely it's done. i'v not much experiance with making cider though, other than the oztop kind.

personally, unless your in a real rush, i'd just let it sit in the fermenter for another week, let the yeast do it's thing and clean up any nasty flavours you might have in there. the cider is still a little green and might benifit from it. as they say DWHAHB (don't worry have a home brew)

welcome to your new obsession.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> At 1.010 its probably done (though hard to tell without knowing exactly what #20 booster is, and knowing how much you added.
> 
> What do you mean by lifeless - if you are talking about the airlock i would suggest you try searching for either airlock or kittens.
> 
> ...




Thanks mate, i wouldnt expect it not to be done its only been 6 days, the kit is a coopers kit that has what they call some collar you take the collar off after 3 days and the lid sits loosely on top it worked fine doing the ginger beer. the spoon washed with mild soapy water and rinsed in hot water before i used it i guessed that was enough? When i mean lifeless i mean its just sitting doing nothing no head and the little bubbles seemed to have stopped and yes mate it was a us-05 yeast and would it be ok to put it in today? The tatse im after is like a strongbow draught. What should it smell like it kind of smells not good, Your helpfull hints many thanks.
Cheers Hopper


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (9/7/12)

DarkFaerytale said:


> gold.
> 
> there's a rule of thumb alot of the new players go by, when you think it might be finished do a gravity check with your hydrometer once a day, and if it's the same over 3 days, she's done. like Glen said, at 1.010 most likely it's done. i'v not much experiance with making cider though, other than the oztop kind.
> 
> ...



Im in no rush mate just keen to get cracking and keen to brew my self some more im buying another kit today and more than likely end up with three in the end. I want to brew not just good but awesome flavours so im a fussy bugger and if its not right id rather start again its just doing my head in not knowing what im doing. And yes mate im obsessed.



Cheers Hopper


----------



## glenwal (9/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> the spoon washed with mild soapy water and rinsed in hot water before i used it i guessed that was enough?


 That's clean, but not sanitised. Get your self some no rinse sanitiser (your LHBS should have it). Uou should still avoid putting things in your brew once its going, but when your putting a batch together, everything should get a spray with it. (I have mine in a little squirty bottle).



hoppysbarandgrill said:


> yes mate it was a us-05 yeast and would it be ok to put it in today?


 I wouldn't be adding any more yeast to this batch, like I said its probably done. I'd leave it another week to clean/clear up, check the gravity again (just to make sure it hasn't changed in the week) then bottle. US-05 is a good yeast to use for your next batch though (it'll produce far superior beer to the pack that comes under the lid of a tin).



hoppysbarandgrill said:


> The tatse im after is like a strongbow draught.


If I recall correctly, thats fairly sweet? You'll probably struggle to replicate that at home - the main problem with doing cider at home is that the yeast will keep eating all the sugar. Don't be tempted to try and sweeten it more when you bottle - that will just give the yeast more food and create bottle bombs. You can do things like adding lactose (which won't ferment out), but you're never really going to get there. The other alternative is to back sweeten in the glass (eg. 3/4 glass Cider, 1/4 glass apple juice). If you ever move to keeging, this changes completely since you can stop fermentation half way through, or back sweeten the keg, and not worry about bottle bombs.



hoppysbarandgrill said:


> What should it smell like it kind of smells not good


Did you smell it from the top of the fermenter? If so, you probably just got a nose full of CO2 (and got a nice burning sentation with it?).


----------



## glenwal (9/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> buying another kit today and more than likely end up with three in the end.



If by kit, you mean home brew kit (and not kit as in tin) then check out your local bunnings. They have 30L water barrels that are perfect as a fermenter, and will set you back alot less than a "kit" from the home brew shop. Another alternative is the "cubes" or jerry cans (water version - not fuel) that bunnings sell. You can also get smaller 10 and 15L ones that are perfect if you want to do small experementation batches. I use the 20L jerrys (they hold 20L + a decent amount of head space) because it lets me fit 3 across my fermentation fridge. 

And speaking of fridges, before you go too gung-ho, you should look into temperature control. That will be the biggest thing you can do to improve your brew.


----------



## grantsglutenfreehomebrew (9/7/12)

Temp control is the best thing you can do to control flavour. The second best i found is to prime your bottles with fresh apple or pear juice. Pear juice will be a little sweeter. 5 ml per 330ml stubby will give you a light carbonation. If you want a strongbow carbonation add more. But i will say if you like strongbow just drink strongbow. You might make something similar but you'll never make the same.
I do know strongbow & mercury use about 10% pear juice in their cider to make them a little sweeter.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (9/7/12)

Glen W said:


> That's clean, but not sanitised. Get your self some no rinse sanitiser (your LHBS should have it). Uou should still avoid putting things in your brew once its going, but when your putting a batch together, everything should get a spray with it. (I have mine in a little squirty bottle).
> 
> I wouldn't be adding any more yeast to this batch, like I said its probably done. I'd leave it another week to clean/clear up, check the gravity again (just to make sure it hasn't changed in the week) then bottle. US-05 is a good yeast to use for your next batch though (it'll produce far superior beer to the pack that comes under the lid of a tin).
> 
> ...




Hey mate thanks again, 

OOPs i did put in the us-05 yeast hope it doesnt kill it, i took a sample to the home brew shop and the bloke told me the smell was alcohol probably because all the extra sugar in the apple juice he thinks as you said it should be ready to be bottled by weeks end so im keen to do this, great idea to go to bunnings i did get another brew kit from ebay but as i want abount three my next one is from bunings, as for the top idea of a spray bottle what ratio to water should i use with the non rinse sanitizer? i do like mercury cider so maybe next batch ill put in two litres of pear juice with 4 litres of apple juice. if i did put pear juice in the bottle to start with do i still add carbonation drops?

Thanks again mate Hopper


----------



## Yob (9/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> as for the top idea of a spray bottle what ratio to water should i use with the non rinse sanitizer?



depends on the NRS you get... Starsan is 1.5ml per liter.. Iodophor is 2ml per liter (I think).. others vary... generally though, follow the manufacturers advice, It will (should) be written on what you buy.


----------



## glenwal (9/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> OOPs i did put in the us-05 yeast hope it doesnt kill it


Will be fine, just a waste of yeast.



hoppysbarandgrill said:


> if i did put pear juice in the bottle to start with do i still add carbonation drops?


If you added the pear juice before fermentation, then yes, use carb drops (or do a search for bulk priming - much better). If you add the pear juice at bottling time, then you use the pear juice instead of the carb drops.



hoppysbarandgrill said:


> as for the top idea of a spray bottle what ratio to water should i use with the non rinse sanitizer?


 Just whatever it says on the bottle.


----------



## Luek (9/7/12)

I'm only a new brewer myself, and have been brewing dry ciders with mixed success for the last 8 months.

I've never tried lactose. I was considering it but then read how much is needed to be noticed and never bothered.

As for bad taste/smell, I've never had an infection as I've adhered to strict sanitation from day one, but I can tell you that cider benefits greatly from aging it a few months. I just cracked a brew that was in primary (in a fermenting vessel) 2 weeks and bottled for over 3 months. Tasted awful 3 weeks in the bottle but tastes good now. Can probably benefit from a few months more in fact.

I only once used a kit (black rock) and have used preservative free berri and aldi juice since, turned out better, most likely due to yeast change (use SN9/champagne yeast now)


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (9/7/12)

Luek said:


> I'm only a new brewer myself, and have been brewing dry ciders with mixed success for the last 8 months.
> 
> I've never tried lactose. I was considering it but then read how much is needed to be noticed and never bothered.
> 
> ...




Hey mate i used 7.2 litres of juice in my black rock cider, i will use us-05 yeast from know on. What recipe did you follow.

Cheers Hopper


----------



## Luek (10/7/12)

22L apple juice (aldi, or berri, whatever you can get cheap)
Pitch SN9 yeast


----------



## glenwal (10/7/12)

Luek said:


> 22L apple juice (aldi, or berri, whatever you can get cheap)
> Pitch SN9 yeast



+1 for Aldi juice - $2 for 2L, can't beat that.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (12/7/12)

Hey guys,

First reading since i put in the other yeast and ive been watching it and it still seems to be lifeless, today it read 1.008 and if its the same tomorrow i guess its bottle time. Can anyone describe how it should taste about know. I have read in some articles to leave it bottled for about three months before i crack one, is this true or is three weeks enough. Im keen to keep trying so i will make another brew maybe to another recipe. One other thing whats the best method when i use a yeast starter, how hot the water? how much sugar and water and how long do i let it sit before i add to my mix.



Cheers Hopper


----------



## glenwal (12/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> First reading since i put in the other yeast and ive been watching it and it still seems to be lifeless, today it read 1.008 and if its the same tomorrow i guess its bottle time. Can anyone describe how it should taste about know. I have read in some articles to leave it bottled for about three months before i crack one, is this true or is three weeks enough. Im keen to keep trying so i will make another brew maybe to another recipe. One other thing whats the best method when i use a yeast starter, how hot the water? how much sugar and water and how long do i let it sit before i add to my mix.
> 
> Cheers Hopper




It'll taste (and smell) super alcholic, time will fix this though. 3 months is probably a bit more than you need to, but it will definately improve with age, so leave it as long as you can.


edit: As for the starter, have a read of this thread

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=54900


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (12/7/12)

Glen W said:


> It'll taste (and smell) super alcholic, time will fix this though. 3 months is probably a bit more than you need to, but it will definately improve with age, so leave it as long as you can.
> 
> 
> edit: As for the starter, have a read of this thread
> ...



Thanks again, does putting yeast into the wort work, stir it up let it bubble and throw it back in


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (12/7/12)

Glen W said:


> It'll taste (and smell) super alcholic, time will fix this though. 3 months is probably a bit more than you need to, but it will definately improve with age, so leave it as long as you can.
> 
> 
> edit: As for the starter, have a read of this thread
> ...




ok mate it does tatse a little funny ill see what it reads in the morning then bottle it and leave it for three months.


Cheers Hopper


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (14/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> ok mate it does tatse a little funny ill see what it reads in the morning then bottle it and leave it for three months.
> 
> 
> Cheers Hopper



Hey guys, I bottled my cider final gravity reading 1.006 started at 1.050 so if i worked it out correctly should be about 5.5 to 5.8 % its inside with an electric blanky for one week the two weeks in a normal blanky then to be shelved for 2- 3 months. Really cant wait to taste it. Next up i will brew the straight juice type with yeast hoping to make a real arse kicker, if i make this type of cider will it be fairly bubbly like i said im new to this. Its been an amazing four week period ive brewed and bottled a ginger beer 3.8 % the above cider and in the barrel i have a beer guess i got bitten by the brew bug.

Cheers Hopper.

P.s any of you people near sunbury victoria


----------



## troopa (14/7/12)

In Berwick.
Sounds like you got bit hard
Next youll be setting up a Rims and building your own cider press.. Dont forget the though, the bed gets cold at nights sleeping by yourself


----------



## DU99 (14/7/12)

i visit the brew shop at sunbury


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (14/7/12)

DU99 said:


> i visit the brew shop at sunbury




Hey troop you' love to see my bar i built a proper boys room nice to meet you guys maybe catch you for a brew someday thanks.


Hopper


----------



## soundawake (14/7/12)

The biggest thing I learned in the first few months I was brewing was patience. Lots of patience. And not to worry too much. These days I put a brew down and check it maybe twice in two weeks as its fermenting. Just leave it alone and let it do its thing.

Also, don't expect your first few brews to taste fantastic. They likely won't. I know mine didn't! At this stage its all about learning about process. If you brew a batch that doesn't turn out that great- never fear, you can always brew more!!

I wouldn't get too excited and have three fermenters going on the trot, you find out very quickly that that's ALOT of bottling work. Unless you have a keg setup of course. Which is on my list


----------



## mgaz (16/7/12)

Glen W said:


> If by kit, you mean home brew kit (and not kit as in tin) then check out your local bunnings. They have 30L water barrels that are perfect as a fermenter, and will set you back alot less than a "kit" from the home brew shop. Another alternative is the "cubes" or jerry cans (water version - not fuel) that bunnings sell. You can also get smaller 10 and 15L ones that are perfect if you want to do small experementation batches. I use the 20L jerrys (they hold 20L + a decent amount of head space) because it lets me fit 3 across my fermentation fridge.
> 
> And speaking of fridges, before you go too gung-ho, you should look into temperature control. That will be the biggest thing you can do to improve your brew.




Now, thats a good tip. I've been wanting to get a few more fermenters and did'nt even think of Bunnings. Thanks


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (20/7/12)

On the the topic od cider made from apple juice and the yeast what steps do i take, how long in fermenter and such im keen to try and make some this way.



Cheers Hopper


----------



## bum (20/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> On the the topic od cider made from apple juice and the yeast what steps do i take, how long in fermenter and such im keen to try and make some this way.


http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32364


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (23/7/12)

bum said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=32364




Man im so confused, the more i read here and the the more i talk to a buddy whos done all this before the more im thinking what hell.
Today im told if i use 22 litres of juice and just yeast ill have to rack it/ all i want to do is make a cider and enjoy it. I read bums recipe with the yeast juice small amounts of dextrose corn syrup etc can i pop all that in my fermentor then in a few weeks pour the bulk of it minus the yeast cake into another fermentor and leave it to ferment then bottle. im also told i cant carbonate as well.



I need the (kiss ) approach keep it simple stupid cause im stupid, im ready to go i have all the stuff can someone please step my through this train wreck.



All help greatly appreciated.

Hopper


----------



## Luek (23/7/12)

My first few cider brews were very simple, just 22L juice, yeast, and bottled when appropriate. Of course quality wasn't very high for a few months but you can drink it when carbonation is complete.

The information available online is helpful, but daunting when starting out.


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

1. Pour preservative free apple juice of choice in fermenter to desired volume.
2. Add white wine yeast, wyeast liquid cider yeast, safale S04 yeast or US05 yeast or another yeast of choice
3. Ferment quite cool - 12 -15 if the yeast can handle it (check the packet and use the lowest end of the range specified)
4. When the gravity is about 1.000, let it sit a further week.
5. Place in fridge for a week or more at 2 degrees
6. Bottle/keg as normal and leave to carbonate.
7. Enjoy. Will improve with age.

This is the easiest of any brew, including basic kit and kilo. There are other things you can do to make it tricky but start with this. Makes a dry cider.


----------



## Phoney (23/7/12)

^ I would add to that 200-300g of LDME and a tsp of yeast nutrient. Gives it a bit more body and prevents the 'rotten fruit' smell you can sometimes get.


----------



## yum beer (23/7/12)

manticle said:


> 1. Pour preservative free apple juice of choice in fermenter to desired volume.
> 2. Add white wine yeast, wyeast liquid cider yeast, safale S04 yeast or US05 yeast or another yeast of choice
> 3. Ferment quite cool - 12 -15 if the yeast can handle it (check the packet and use the lowest end of the range specified)
> 4. When the gravity is about 1.000, let it sit a further week.
> ...




This is pretty much exactly what I did with a cider only recently, comes out quite dry, sweeten with a little fresh juice to taste, as good as anything youll pay a lot more for.


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

phoneyhuh said:


> ^ I would add to that 200-300g of LDME and a tsp of yeast nutrient. Gives it a bit more body and prevents the 'rotten fruit' smell you can sometimes get.




Yeast nutrient is good for healthy, non sulphur smelling fermentation. Never used malt - makes it more of a graff. Will add sweetness and body though.

I mix up my juices for added complexity (usually go for a good dose of preshafruit pink lady and granny smith but they are expensive) and add about 5g each of malic and tannic acid to 20 L at the beginning. 

Above instructions are as simple as it can be before you start tweaking though. Juice + yeast + fermenter and time= cider


----------



## Phoney (23/7/12)

Graff is typically 80% cider 20% lightly hopped beer. This isn't enough to make it not-a-cider.

Never heard of malic & tannic acid, what do they bring to the party?


----------



## manticle (23/7/12)

Just a bit of added complexity from acidity. If you make a cider from cider apples, you will get some tannins so tannic acid gives that quality. The acids will give a crisp, sharp 'bite'


----------



## bum (24/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> he more i talk to a buddy whos done all this before the more im thinking what hell.


If his brews are what you want to be making then you should listen to him. If they are not then you should ignore him.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (24/7/12)

yum beer said:


> This is pretty much exactly what I did with a cider only recently, comes out quite dry, sweeten with a little fresh juice to taste, as good as anything youll pay a lot more for.



Awesome, and finally do I add carb drops to that


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (24/7/12)

yum beer said:


> This is pretty much exactly what I did with a cider only recently, comes out quite dry, sweeten with a little fresh juice to taste, as good as anything youll pay a lot more for.




ok ate do i add carb drops?
Hopper


----------



## bum (24/7/12)

Use whatever method you would follow to carb your bottles for any brew.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (25/7/12)

bum said:


> Use whatever method you would follow to carb your bottles for any brew.




Cheers Bum, im gunna have a crack on the weekend.
I want to try it two ways one with just juice/ yeast and the other way with a little malt, dextrose and corn syrup. I cant wait to have a crack at these two. My first cider a tried yesterday its been bottled for nearly three weeks it was a black rock kit type it wasnt flash but ill keep the rest and try in three months.

Thanks guys for your thoughts i look forward to many chats if your ever over sunbury way look me up id like to meet some new people and chat about these topics over a brew.

Cheers Hopper


----------



## yum beer (25/7/12)

I bulk prime with fresh juice, using the sugar content to calculate how much to use.
Sweeten in the glass with fresh.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (25/7/12)

yum beer said:


> I bulk prime with fresh juice, using the sugar content to calculate how much to use.
> Sweeten in the glass with fresh.




Hey gents here is what i did today,
I warmed up 2.4l of berri apple juice tipped that into my fermenter i added to that i kilo of a number 15 brew enhancer and stirred it up i then added 6 lt of black and gold apple juice and 9.6 lt of apple/pear juice i the added another 2.4 lt berri aplle juice and then i warmed up the last berri apple juice and got the temp close to 20 degrees i the pitched in a us-05 yeast stirred it in and know i wait and see what i created. I will make it as you described with yeast and juice and later i will make the other recipe kindly provided by one of you gents the other day.
I thought of after two weeks putting the juice into another vessel kind of racking it and leaving it sit another week away from the yeast cake any thoughts.
Cheers Hopper


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (30/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Hey gents here is what i did today,
> I warmed up 2.4l of berri apple juice tipped that into my fermenter i added to that i kilo of a number 15 brew enhancer and stirred it up i then added 6 lt of black and gold apple juice and 9.6 lt of apple/pear juice i the added another 2.4 lt berri aplle juice and then i warmed up the last berri apple juice and got the temp close to 20 degrees i the pitched in a us-05 yeast stirred it in and know i wait and see what i created. I will make it as you described with yeast and juice and later i will make the other recipe kindly provided by one of you gents the other day.
> I thought of after two weeks putting the juice into another vessel kind of racking it and leaving it sit another week away from the yeast cake any thoughts.
> Cheers Hopper




Any thoughts on this guys.
Cheers Hopper


----------



## glenwal (30/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Any thoughts on this guys.
> Cheers Hopper



What are you trying to achieve by racking it after 2 weeks?


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (30/7/12)

Glen W said:


> What are you trying to achieve by racking it after 2 weeks?




Hey Glen it was just a thought mate, i heard something about racking and something about the yeast cake giving my brew a sulpher kind of taste, i think i will i just bottle and carbonate when i get my final gravity reading stable, what do you think of what i put together.



Cheers Hopper


----------



## glenwal (30/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Hey Glen it was just a thought mate, i heard something about racking and something about the yeast cake giving my brew a sulpher kind of taste


There's a good thread here about racking. Don't be scared of the yeast cake - unless you're leaving your beer on it for long periods its probably not going to do any harm.




hoppysbarandgrill said:


> what do you think of what i put together.


Should be pretty tasty. The brew enchancer and pear juice contain a good whack of unfermentable sugar, which should leave you with some body and sweetness at the end.


----------



## JDW81 (30/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Hey Glen it was just a thought mate, i heard something about racking and something about the yeast cake giving my brew a sulpher kind of taste, i think i will i just bottle and carbonate when i get my final gravity reading stable, what do you think of what i put together.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Hopper



When I make cider I always ferment for a minimum of 3 weeks on the yeast cake. I don't rack and don't have any issues at all. Always comes out clear and clean. 

IMHO racking is an extra source of infection and oxidation which I personally don't think is worth the risk. Temperature control is far more important than racking. Get that right and you'll be sweet as bro.

JD.


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (30/7/12)

JDW81 said:


> When I make cider I always ferment for a minimum of 3 weeks on the yeast cake. I don't rack and don't have any issues at all. Always comes out clear and clean.
> 
> IMHO racking is an extra source of infection and oxidation which I personally don't think is worth the risk. Temperature control is far more important than racking. Get that right and you'll be sweet as bro.
> 
> JD.



Cheers JD i will leave it and bottle it. I have this coopers kit with this krausen collar and im worried about the brew spoiling leaving it in that fermentor that long as it is not a sealed fermenter so ill watch my fg and then bottle when stable. How long before you drink yours. did you make yours and what do you thik of the mix i put together.

Cheers Hopper


----------



## JDW81 (30/7/12)

hoppysbarandgrill said:


> Cheers JD i will leave it and bottle it. I have this coopers kit with this krausen collar and im worried about the brew spoiling leaving it in that fermentor that long as it is not a sealed fermenter so ill watch my fg and then bottle when stable. How long before you drink yours. did you make yours and what do you thik of the mix i put together.
> 
> Cheers Hopper



I don't know anything about the brew enhancers, but if you've used good quality juice and yeast (I noticed you've used US05) it will be fine. I make mine predominantly for my sister-in-law who is coeliac so I make it gluten free.

As for drinking, I try to leave it as long as my patience permits. I found a bottle of 18 month old cider the other day and it was awesome. The flavours had really developed and it was crystal clear. My last batch has been in bottles for about 9 months and is just starting to come into its own. By the time 6 months has rolled around though there are usually only a few bottles left. 

FWIW I bulk prime with brown sugar (although I have used carb drops in the past). Adds a nice depth to the colour.

Make a few and you'll know what works and what doesn't. 

Cheers,

JD


----------



## hoppysbarandgrill (10/8/12)

Hey Gents, Here's a funny story.

On wednesday i bottled my cider made from 13 lt of apple juice and about 9 lt of apple/pear juice with a kilo of a of either a malt booster or some enhancer and saflager yeast. i left it in the fermenter for about 14 16 days then i bottled it, when i completed my bottling i had about 2.5 litres left. Anyway im on night shift and sleeping shit si at 1100 im up and bottling, with the left over mix i poured a very large cup 550 ml and drank it for breaky just to check my brew so to speak. That was followed by the rest of the mix and about 6 or so beers and all of a sudden its 6pm and **** ive got to shower to go to work. I was nice and charged by this time and nice lesson learnt if i sample my brew on a school day im calling in sick.

Cheers Hopper 

.


----------

